# Away for Christmas



## wade (Dec 20, 2013)

It has been decreed by she who must be obeyed that we are spending the week of Christmas with family in rented cottages in Suffolk. I am still expected to cook the full Christmas dinner though for 10 even though I have no idea what the kitchen facilities comprise of. I am therefore smoking the turkey and half of the gammon tonight and I will briefly vac pac, freeze and re-heat it for Christmas Day. Sous Vide - I love you xxx. The other half of the gammon is going to be cooked in the pressure canner in ginger beer on Christmas day. Does anyone else have additional challenges inflicted upon them when preparing their Christmas meal? To get my own back I have ordered 10Kg of dry ice to be delivered on Christmas Eve so that I can have fun making brandy butter ice cream at the table on Christmas Day


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello Wade.  Glad to see you will be having a Great Christmas stress free meal.  Good luck.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Here is my challenge.  The English wife is not sure about smoked turkey for Christmas.  I did a leg a week ago and she was impressed BUT!; I am under strict orders not to mess up her Christmas dinner.  No pressure then!  Go for it friends!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Wade, you seem to be into the same things as me! Sous Vide is the best. Been doing it for a while now, with mostly great results. We use it in our catering business to provide what we call Mini Hog Roast, which are joints of meat carved carvery style. The nearest this gets to a flame is a blow torch at the end to add colour. I have done Sous Vide pulled pork, but that's why I want to get into smoking, to do it the American Way! 

Smoker is on its way but still waiting for the temperature controller to arrive from China, seem to have got lost!

Have a Happy Christmas and a Smokin New Year!

Steve


----------



## markuk (Dec 21, 2013)

where in Suffolk.  That's our County :-)


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello Smokin Monkey.  Ya got me curios.  What smoker is on it's way?  What ya got goin on?  Just being too damn nosey I guess.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokerpaul (Dec 21, 2013)

hi guys 

just started to get the turkey ready ,i decided to do a cured turkey this year and smoke it in the uds christmas morning ,i have a 5.6kg (12lb) bird ,i am following the recipe from on here," pops pickled turkey" i have just injected the brine and immersed it in a cool box and filled up the top with ice packs to weigh it down ,3 day wet cure and smoke until 160f as hot and fast as it will go in the uds (i have never got it above 350f with all vents open) lid vent is a bit small lol  and a roasted leg of pork is on the menu as well ,i am also doing a fatty with cranberry or apple stuffing with a sausage meat layer then a bacon weave also in the smoker with the turkey that is instead of pigs in blankets i love cooking at christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wade (Dec 27, 2013)

MarkUK said:


> where in Suffolk. That's our County :-)


We stayed at Red House Barns (Reindeer Cottage) near Sternfield. I can highly recommend them for a short get-away. 3 hot tubs to choose from too. Weber 22" also included - though I did not know that before we went!

We stayed at a converted barn in Manningtree a couple of years ago. That was great too - except the BBQ there was a cheap B&Q jobbie that was not even fit to burn sausages on.


----------



## wade (Dec 27, 2013)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi Wade, you seem to be into the same things as me! Sous Vide is the best. Been doing it for a while now, with mostly great results. We use it in our catering business to provide what we call Mini Hog Roast, which are joints of meat carved carvery style. The nearest this gets to a flame is a blow torch at the end to add colour. I have done Sous Vide pulled pork, but that's why I want to get into smoking, to do it the American Way!
> 
> Smoker is on its way but still waiting for the temperature controller to arrive from China, seem to have got lost!


Hi Steve

I know there are some purists around but I think that if a method gives you great results it is fine to use. I like to experiment and Sous Vide is most certainly one of the tools in my box as well. I have never tried pulled pork that way - it sounds intriguing and I will have to give it a go.

Did the smoker arrive?

I hope you had a great Christmas.

Wade


----------



## smokin monkey (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Wade, the pulled pork comes out perfect for pulling, cooked at 63.7'C, I mix it with a  BBQ jerk sauce to give it moisture and a bit of a  "kick"!

Cooked Turkey  Crown this year Sous Vide, once again perfect result, we will see if we get a perfect result next Christmas with the Smoker!

Controller for Smoker has not arrived yet, they sent one but got lost.

Your are not too far from me? Sutton In Ashfield?  We will have to meet up for a chat?

Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Dec 27, 2013)

I totally agree with Wade.  I used to be one of the purists.  *REAL MEN USE WOOD ONLY AND MUST BE MESQUITE WOOD!!!*  The truth is as long as you get a final product you and the family enjoy you have a successful cook.  I am even switching to propane for my fridge build.  SACRILEGE!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokinuk (Dec 30, 2013)

Talking of Mesquite, does anybody know of a source in the UK??  Weber sell chunks in bags for the price of a good ribeye...


----------



## wade (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi SmokinUK.

If you are looking for mesquite in the UK this thread may help. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152564/pellets#post_1091862  - though they are pellets rather than chunks. They work very well in something like an AMNPS. Just search for Cookshack pellets in google and you will find the UK supplier.

Wade


----------

